# Ear Margin Vasculitis



## Scout Cukor

Hi there, everyone. I am a first-time poster because, until now, I've always been able to find wonderful advice as a guest. I could be wrong, but our problem doesn't appear to be addressed anywhere. If there's already a thread on it, please just direct me there; otherwise, your advice/stories/comments are welcome!
Scout is our first Vizsla, she'll be 10 months on Feb. 10th, and we've had her since she was 9 weeks old. About two and a half weeks ago, she shook her ears violently, as she always does when she comes in from outside, and we noticed blood on the top of her left ear, but couldn't find a wound. Later we discovered it was a small nick on the tip of her right ear, and every time she came in, she would shake and it would start bleeding. We used styptic powder to staunch the bleeding and calendula gel/neosporin with band-aids (which didn't stay on, but successfully "waxed" the hair off her ear!), then moved on to gauze wrapped around her head (a la Vincent Van Gogh), but the wound wasn't healing so we took her to the vet. She was diagnosed with vasculitis, and the vet explained that in dog breeds with long ears this is a common condition, in which the capillaries at the tips/edges, or ear margins, are too narrow for red blood cells to pass through easily, so the cells start dying from lack of oxygenated blood. She prescribed pentoxifylline, which was compounded for her weight and is administered twice a day after meals, so she's been on that for a week and a half. It's meant to change the flexibility of the red blood cells so they can pass through the smaller capillaries and, therefore, increase circulation. It might be working, and we don't really have any way of knowing if the condition is improving, but the wound on her ear is not healing. In fact, it's gotten a LOT worse in the last two weeks since seeing the vet. We've been referred to a veterinary dermatologist and are taking her on Thursday morning, but I was hoping someone here might have had some experience, or might have some advice. The wound clots and scabs, but the scab opens up or comes off really easily, making the wound even bigger, and the ears bleed SO much. She has a notch of ear missing now due to this progressive wound. We're so worried for her. Anyone who has any ideas, please help. Thank you! (Sorry for the novella, I wanted to provide as much information as I could!)


----------



## datacan

The only real way to know is with an ear biopsy. 

Fish oil may increase blood flow but not certain where I got that info :-\


----------



## xnofriendsx

So do you have an update? My Vizsla mix has this same exact problem. I started using a liquid bandage on it today. Let me know.


----------



## born36

Our Mac was nipped by a dog on his ear and yes every time he shook his ear the bloody would fly!

We used baby powder to dry up the wound and tried to apply it often. Hope that helps.


----------



## jld640

Do a search for Wonder Dust and WonderDust. You'll see a few threads mentioning it.

It brought Savannah's bleeding ear under control after she lost a confrontation with a rose bush when she was a puppy. The label says it's for horses, so if you decide to try it, make sure you read the label all the way through.


----------



## xnofriendsx

I am worried because it seems as though the wound is getting deeper and deeper. It started out around a few weeks ago. I did a lot of research that said to just let the scab form and leave it alone for a week. Well that didn't work. Then i tried a strong band aid with neosporin and that didn't work. I gave her a bath last night and I put pressure on the tip of the ear where it is bleeding and it stopped for a bit. I then put some "New Skin" liquid bandage. It seemed to sort of stop the bleeding when it dried. But then this morning she flops her ears and it starts to bleed again.
I am just wondering why it isn't healing.
I think I should just take her to the vet now. Seemed like a normal cut and now it has turned into a bigger issue.
Her big ears don't help either.
I am not even sure how she originally received the cut. I take her biking a lot and she could have hit a branch or something. We all know how these dogs are, they like to run and get crazy. Or could it have just been dry ears because I live in the mountains with dry air.

Brian


----------



## xnofriendsx

I found this post on Wonderdust.
Sounds like i need to try it. I am going to the vet first though. I need more heartworm pills anyways...

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1443.msg10515.html#msg10515


----------



## born36

When our boy was bit on the ear it took a month and half to heal.

So don't panic that it is taking awhile.


----------



## xnofriendsx

I took Bailey to the vet and it was basically pointless and a waste of time and money. $50 office visit for them to not answer my questions and $20 for them to wrap up her ear which lasted a total of 1 head shake. So... I did what others online told me, use the liquid bandage and a strong band aid. It has been healing up great now. I bought the wonderdust but havent had to use it. 
I was getting worried. My online forum friends never let me down.


----------



## jld640

Glad it's healing!


----------



## jld640

How are the ears healing?


----------



## xnofriendsx

jld640 said:


> How are the ears healing?


Bailey's ear healed up fine. I should have gone to this forum earlier. I learned more from this forum and other internet links then the vet. They initially told me to let it scab up and heal. NO WAY. It created a pretty deep wound after a while and never did heal up. Someone once said that these dogs wear their scars as badges of honor. True.
If this happens again, it is straight to cleaning her ear tip wound as best i can, letting it dry or use the Wonder Dust for the bleeding (I never did have to use it), and then use Liquid Bandage (New Skin).
Just be prepared to hold your dog down pretty tight for like 15-20 minutes while it completely dries. The initial dose of New Skin stings bad. I use it all the time on my cuts. Her ears must have hurt. 
That stuff was great and she didn't have to have that $20 ACE Bandage on her head which she shook off after one head turn. The vet didn't listen to me on that one either.
So much for them telling me that was the "stickiest bandage" they have. 
I found some pretty sticky "Band Aid" band aids as well. I cant remember the exact name, but it stayed on her ear for a least a day. That could work well after the liquid bandage had dried.

Great forum though, love this place.

Brian


----------



## texasred

I know this is a very old post but thought I would bring it back to life.

Ranger has notches in both ears, which I thought were just old injuries.
But now I've noticed the ear margins can get inflamed, and then scab without any injury. He has a vet appointment for Monday, but I'm guessing vasculitis.


----------



## IWantThatMountain

Could that be what Ellie has? When we got her, the tips were missing from both ears. She wasn't taken to the vet, though. Here are some pictures:


----------



## IWantThatMountain

Sorry, pictures did't upload the first time.


----------



## texasred

This is what one of Rangers looks like right now. The ear margin looks a little puffy, and a very dark scab on the tip.
The notch in the ear was there when I got him. The margin was a little thicker than the rest of the ear, but I assumed it was scar tissue.


----------



## IWantThatMountain

So, do we need to ask the vet, or just leave it as long as it does't bleed? She acts like we are murdering her when we do ear drops; I can't imagine what she will do if it stings.....ugh.


----------



## texasred

As long as the tips aren't inflamed, or scabbing, I wouldn't take her to the vet.
Just something you want to keep a eye on.


----------

